# PM me with your questions... or DON'T



## Garden Knowm (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello friends, neighbors and citizens of ROLLITUP.ORG..

I have been receiving many PMs with questions.... for expample....

1. How do I grow blah blah blah
2. What should I do if.. blah blah blah
3. Can you come over to my house and shag my old lady.. 

Please ask me these questions on the forums/boards.. so that everyone may gain from your questions and my answers.. and so POTROAST can put all my answers under a microscope and tear me a NEW one at periodical intervals..  

iloveyou

I do enjoy PPMs they make me feel loved.. but it seems like a waste when everybody can benifit from "your" questions...

iloveyou


----------



## crickitmd (Sep 21, 2006)

good point.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 24, 2006)

Lol. I get 5-8 pm's a day. I have to clear my inbox every week. I dont sweat it too much. So far almost everyone has been nice and I try to help everyone out. But yeah you are so right about everyone needing to see the questions. It helps everyone.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 24, 2006)

You handled that nicely Gk. I was just about to... well you know. lol.


----------



## potroast (Sep 28, 2006)

Garden Knowm said:


> so POTROAST can put all my answers under a microscope and tear me a NEW one at periodical intervals..



When you're wrong, you're wrong, and more experienced guys will correct you. Take the criticism like a man.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 29, 2006)

I think its the big joke on here Sir. I dont think he ment anything by it but to be funny. Have a nice day Sir.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 2, 2006)

potroast said:


> When you're wrong, you're wrong, and more experienced guys will correct you. Take the criticism like a man.


YES SIR


----------



## smoky mcpot (Feb 19, 2007)

what is the best method of germination. and what happens if u start them in soil. i wanted to see what happened. do they get certain sicknesses? sorry new to the grow seen!this will be my second grow


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Feb 19, 2007)

smoky mcpot said:


> what is the best method of germination. and what happens if u start them in soil. i wanted to see what happened. do they get certain sicknesses? sorry new to the grow seen!this will be my second grow


 I think your looking for this... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2007)

I got the flu..will that affect my plants?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 27, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> I got the flu..will that affect my plants?


LOL... as long as you don't french kiss them, they should be fine..  

iloveyou


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 27, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> LOL... as long as you don't french kiss them, they should be fine..
> 
> iloveyou


LOL haha that made my day


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 27, 2007)

oooh plant luv


----------



## GraF (Mar 2, 2007)

what is this? a titty bar?


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 2, 2007)

Got a problem?? Wait in line.


----------



## GraF (Mar 2, 2007)

^^^ begging for attention. lol


----------



## mogie (Mar 2, 2007)

Only if you barf on them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> Hello friends, neighbors and citizens of ROLLITUP.ORG..
> 
> I have been receiving many PMs with questions.... for expample....
> 
> ...


 
you think that's bad try putting your feet up in the chat room. 

i'm off the clock, thank you...............


iloveyou





iloveyou


----------



## cali-high (Mar 3, 2007)

after vegging can you just pull the plants out. or do you have to flower them?

jkjjkjkjkjkjkjjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjjkjjk((((((((JK)))))))))


PEACE
CALI-HIGH


----------



## loveisallyouneed (Mar 8, 2007)

cali-high said:


> after vegging can you just pull the plants out. or do you have to flower them?
> 
> jkjjkjkjkjkjkjjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjjkjjk((((((((JK))))


Tough crowd...


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 8, 2007)

hahahahahahahha. i forgot what i was tittering over


----------

